# Well that's ******ed up my plan



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

I'd been waiting for an answer to my questions about this from the appropriate authorities and though this article is about UK-Germany it seem to equally apply UK-Anywhere in the EU ie Portugal. From the Independent.co.uk 

Quote" _*And once the UK has left the European Union - a date which remains unclear after Prime Minister Theresa May said Article 50 will not be triggered this year - it will no longer be possible to hold dual citizenship of both Britain and another EU country*_. "

Britons living in Germany 'should have citizenship fast-tracked', say Germany's Green Party | Europe | News | The Independent


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

This must be a new UK law?

I have UK and Australian passports, and the UK has never made you choose one country.

Does the newspaper quote a source?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Strontium said:


> I'd been waiting for an answer to my questions about this from the appropriate authorities and though this article is about UK-Germany it seem to equally apply UK-Anywhere in the EU ie Portugal. From the Independent.co.uk
> 
> Quote" _*And once the UK has left the European Union - a date which remains unclear after Prime Minister Theresa May said Article 50 will not be triggered this year - it will no longer be possible to hold dual citizenship of both Britain and another EU country*_. "
> 
> Britons living in Germany 'should have citizenship fast-tracked', say Germany's Green Party | Europe | News | The Independent


Hi,
That is never going to happen for all Eu countries!!
There are so many British/Irish dual nationals already - with many more Brits applying for Irish passports, based on parents/grand parents.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> That is never going to happen for all Eu countries!!
> There are so many British/Irish dual nationals already - with many more Brits applying for Irish passports, based on parents/grand parents.
> Cheers
> Steve


But a lot of EU countries don't allow it. Not sure about Portugal, but Spain doesn't

It's always been the case though, that because Britain does allow you to take (some) other nationalities, that you could retain your British passport, even if Spain didn't recognise it.

so if true, this will indeed ·$%&/( up a lot of people's plans.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Being in the position of holding dual nationality I hope this does not pan-out...however if it does I hope Ms May will state the UK position so that I can decide which one of my nationalities I will set free!

So far the Portuguese one and it's EU benefits is leading, even if the nation is heading for a financial meltdown in my opinion!


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Upon the UK-EU split if it is perceived that having dual UK- EU citizenship undermines the border regulations, normally the UK-Schengen border, then he obvious solution is banning dual UK-EU nationality. Other wise the extension of the schemes like the Estonian e-Residency for UK business to bypass the boarder restrictions will expand to let all UK citizens have joint UK-Estonian citizenship.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Strontium said:


> Upon the UK-EU split if it is perceived that having dual UK- EU citizenship undermines the border regulations, normally the UK-Schengen border, then he obvious solution is banning dual UK-EU nationality. Other wise the extension of the schemes like the Estonian e-Residency for UK business to bypass the boarder restrictions will expand to let all UK citizens have joint UK-Estonian citizenship.


Hi,
It's never going to happen - there would be riots on the streets!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

When the banking sector leaves London for Frankfurt what is the UK banking industry going to do?
I wonder if they will start to develop grey banking practices, expand upon the off-shore facilities that British Sovereignties already offer...will they start to offer secret accounts as the Swiss do, it could be really interesting ahead.


----------

